#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【建議】 論壇可否增加"獸物品介紹和買賣區"？

## tobyhokh

請問論壇可否增加"獸物品介紹和買賣區"？

這樣，可以讓會員自由把看到或買到的獸物品跟大家介紹介紹。

甚至是可以進行線上交易(如︰用支付寶。)，讓各獸間可以互相進行買賣。
把一些特別的、難得的、有趣的獸物品放上來，並且可以代有興趣的獸購買。

本狼希望有關建議可以被考慮和接納，謝謝！ :lupe_yay:

----------


## 狼王白牙

曾經有過這種構想，除了獸物外，也增加本子，獸相關產品，畫手委託的版面，

但實行起來則困難許多，理由是圈子小，大家互相熟悉，雖然有句話叫做親兄弟明算帳，

但小圈子裡，大家反而不敢明算帳。以前已經提過很多次了，但就是無版主願意接手，

先請問  tobyhokh 大概已經有多少付費性質的商品可以推薦，

然後再請問其他會員或管理員贊成與否。

----------


## tobyhokh

其實我有問過管理員︰幻貓，他說︰"嗯...我不知道現在樂園允不允許跟金錢有關的打廣告:/"(27-12-2012，00:40:40)，"這你要問白牙，我現在只是個很混的圖版版主"(27-12-2012，00:42:04) 等等。

所以我才來請求白牙的意見。

----------


## 狼王白牙

請先行利用活動企劃部這個版面試試看，記得加個 [獸物買賣] 的標籤，

如果成功的話，就新增這個版面，

把獸本、月曆、獸裝、畫作等公開交易的風氣帶動起來。

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  TOBY：

      這個建議本狼覺得很讚！本狼也想要用用看！當然，匯款方面之類的還是要事先嗥清楚，以免徒增誤會。(之前用拍賣有過經驗)

      不過要是有獸在海外該怎麼辦哪！ :wuf_e_surprised: 要如何寄出？運費要誰付？ :wuf_e_wtf: 本狼畢竟還沒有處理過，所以要是開張，本狼還是先以與國內的友獸交易為主。

TO  白牙老大：

      也許這個議題要公投吧。本狼是贊成的。本狼希冀能儘快舉行，不曉得會有多少獸舉爪出來投票呢？

      總而言之，本狼只有兩個字要嗥：謹慎！

凍狼   斯冰菊   恭祝新年快樂

                                                                          102年元旦    21:50

----------


## 狼王白牙

> TO  白牙老大：
> 
>       也許這個議題要公投吧。本狼是贊成的。本狼希冀能儘快舉行，不曉得會有多少獸舉爪出來投票呢？
> 
>       總而言之，本狼只有兩個字要嗥：謹慎！
> 
> 凍狼   斯冰菊   恭祝新年快樂
> 
>                                                                           民國102年元旦    21:50


相信冰菊可以看得到管理者交流版，其實已經討論過了，參與討論的有 15 則

http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/47780

但其實要推商品經濟，華文獸同好圈（即使是大陸、台灣、香港）加起來都還達不到開設新網站的經濟規模。

至於公投，我們已經實施了集中式民主，不再是每會員一票就可以解決各種問題（萬一有辦帳號來亂的呢？）

這種民主的定義是參與者有其權力，而高度參與者有高度的決定權力。

另外，民國計年法是台灣地區的獨特文化，請不要顧忌的使用他。這是我們跟西洋及日本地區不同的特點。

----------


## tobyhokh

如果怕有辦帳號來亂的，不如每會員一票時，可以限每IP Address一票吧！

----------

